# PS4 v Xbox One - 3 months on?



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

So, we are about 3 months on from launch day, but does either of these console seem to be winning over the other?

I was hoping to pick up a PS4 this spring, but the Xbox One seems to have a couple of really big titles, Forza 5 & Titanfall, whereas the PS4 doesn't seem to have any really big titles yet. Am I right?


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

The PS4 is a more powerful machine and is out selling the one . It also has 180 games in development .


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

It's all about what games you want to play and if the are exclusive to which console , me if I had more spare time I would have both.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Xbox all day long, had problems with ps4 always dropping out of online play etc and wasn't just me either.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

dissapointed in the removal of much of the media player capabilities of the PS4, I used this a lot on my xbox 360 and so I feel I have taken a step back in that regard. there are not a great deal of games out for either console at the minute either.


----------



## AndyVee (Aug 1, 2013)

if you don't need to buy one now waiting until e3 in June will give you a better feel for what games are really out there and what the machines are capable of when the development teams rollout their hidden cards


----------



## Phillloyd (May 27, 2013)

Use my ps3 100% more than ps4.
Don't tell the wife.......


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

They came out with huge hype and it's fair to say they have faded out a bit. Enthusiasm has dipped.

l see they have reduced the cost of the Xbox already.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Kerr said:


> l see they have reduced the cost of the Xbox already.


Indeed. and it now makes it a better buy than the PS4 IMO (and I own a PS4!).

Also, the trackpad on the PS4 is more or less unused on all games due to it being so new, and the variable light thing, is a total nuisance, which you CANNOT turn off - it lights up a dark room and so catches your eye and distracts you. so much so Ive taped over mine with electrical tape :wall:

its also very difficult to turn off the controller whilst watching iplayer/netflix, meaning the light is on the whole time and the controllers lose charge fast. with the xbox you can simply click out the battery pack to turn it off easily.

oh and apps? there are 9 in *total* - the only ones your likely to use are amazon (lovefilm), netflix, iplayer, and 5 on demand. no 4 on demand or itv player.

Both consoles are still not without their glitches and foibles.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Having had my xbox one for a week im enjoying it, but i cant believe they left so much out that was already implemented in the 360

Must say that plants vs zombies is a great fun game though


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Mick said:


> Indeed. and it now makes it a better buy than the PS4 IMO (and I own a PS4!).
> 
> Also, the trackpad on the PS4 is more or less unused on all games due to it being so new, and the variable light thing, is a total nuisance, which you CANNOT turn off - it lights up a dark room and so catches your eye and distracts you. so much so Ive taped over mine with electrical tape :wall:
> 
> ...


Go into settings and turn controller off while idle.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Love my xbox one. Looking forward to tom clancy's The Division and Watchdogs


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I remember buying my PS3 on launch day, and had to wait a good while until games started being released in any volume. 

I think I'm going to take the advice of waiting till summer and then see what games are available. Neither console floats my boat yet.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

early adopters always get the shaft.limited titles,no one taking real advantage of the new tech on display etc.i wouldnt pay the price for either consoles at the minute to be honest.its all well and good saying a console has 200000 titles in progress but are they any good ? who wants a console with multiple games that are average! im happy with the 360 for now.i may snap up a "one" when they drop to £200 but as it stands there is nothing on either console taht revs my engine.

it all seems to be generic and rehashes of previous games,no real ingenuity.forza 23,fifa15 gran tursimo 28 etc etc.


----------



## GrahamM (May 24, 2011)

A bit disappointed with the PS4, I only played it for a bit when I bought it, now I just use the PS3.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I just got titanfall on One.
It's amazing.


----------



## Johnsy (Oct 20, 2013)

Iv been umming and arrring which one to get, 

I'm in the ps4 camp at the mo


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

The other thing thats making me smile is all the games that are for the one are coming out on the 360 so whats the point ,A friend and I where discussing the other day a rumour that microsoft are going to patch the one to backwards compatibility as it's the software that needs altering not the hardware


----------



## Skilzo (Jan 7, 2013)

I had the xbox one changed it for the ps4 as the xbox wouldn't let me play any online games for longer than 5 minutes so changed over I have to say at the moment I am a bit disappointed between them both hopefully once better games come out it will be better not played it in a while


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

i have both. i prefer the XB1 over the ps4 mainly due to the superior online service and i prefer the XB1 controller. I still don't like the ps4 UI and although its better than the ps3's it still sucks. i like the free game rentals on PS+ but for online play xbox live is still the one to beat. There really isn't much between both systems it will come down to exclusive games. The ps4 is slightly louder than the XB1 although i feel this is just down to the case design and the smaller fan in the ps4.


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

ivor said:


> The other thing thats making me smile is all the games that are for the one are coming out on the 360 so whats the point ,A friend and I where discussing the other day a rumour that microsoft are going to patch the one to backwards compatibility as it's the software that needs altering not the hardware


Excuse the double post

Thats not entirely true not many of the XB1 games will be on the 360. the next gears of war deffo won't be and i doubt the next Halo or forza games will be either neither will The Division. They are working on backwards compatibility but its not a priority as it may only be achievable by using the azure cloud network to emulate and stream the games due to the hardware differences between the 360's power pc cpu and the x86 architecture of the XB1. pretty much the same way sony is going with its playstation now service using Gaikai's streaming service to give backwards compatibility to ps4 users provided they pay for it. but i have doubts over Gaikai as i don't believe sony have the server infrastructure to support it properly


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Titanfall was an xbox one exclusive and surprise surprise it's on the 360 I think that Microsoft have woken up the the fact that people have so many games on the 360 and they are unwilling to trade up due to lack of games , they may also be trying to tempt people to one by getting people curious as the the main differences graphics wise


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

ivor said:


> Titanfall was an xbox one exclusive and surprise surprise it's on the 360 I think that Microsoft have woken up the the fact that people have so many games on the 360 and they are unwilling to trade up due to lack of games , they may also be trying to tempt people to one by getting people curious as the the main differences graphics wise


Titanfall was never an Xbox one exclusive though and never promoted as such. Titanfall was launching as a timed Microsoft exclusive meaning 360, XB1 and windows PC it was only after MS and EA done a deal to keep the first game on MS platforms for its lifespan it became a full MS exclusive. If there is a Titanfall 2 it will be on ps4 too. To be honest I would prefer if the 360 and ps3 are no longer supported as it's holding new games back as developers are spending time porting to last gen consoles


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm planning to celebrate the completion of our newly decorated living room buy purchasing a new console. Ive always been a PS fan, but I'm still not sure whether to go with a PS4 or Xbox One. Is there a clear cut favourite yet, or is it equally split?

If I got a PS4, could my son use my PS3 in another room and play the same games online together? (obviously means I have to buy 2 copies of the game).


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Afraid PS4 and PS3 can't talk to each other due to how different they are.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

So when playing a PS4 game online, your only able to play against other PS4 owners?


----------



## BoroDave74 (May 16, 2009)

Yes, however you can use one PS+ subscription across both of them if you register your new ps4 under your ps3 ps+ log on. Definitely works as have it on two of mine, one daughter has to get her own sub though. Great if you want to make the most of the excellent titles released for free under the scheme, and soon to be two ps4 titles every month Plus some beta access such as Destiny and Battlefield Hardline which is a huge amount of fun!


----------

